# The Holidays



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I would just like to wish everyone here at Nodakoutdoors a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from both myself and Mrs. Cootkiller. We hope you all have a safe and bountiful holiday and remember the reason for the celebration. May God and Christ bless our new season of hunting, fishing and outdoor activities and may they keep us all safe in 2004.

Will be going on the honeymoon to Florida so next time I talk to you guys will be 2004.

Again, Merry Christmas and have a happy and safe New Year.

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Enjoy the trip and warm weather!!!! Have a great Christmas and New Year everyone.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!

I'm headed to a warmer climate on Saturday for the Holidays as well so I won't be talking to you guys until ought four.

PEACE OUT! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Joneser...knee deep in senioritas!!!!
:beer: 
Have a merry Christmas everyone!

Oh yeah, Santa if your reading this ...contrary to popular belief, I have been a good boy this year!!! :wink:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I also just want to wish everyone a safe and joyous Xmas, and remember to keep the real reason for the season in you r heart, as tough as that can be now days. run run run run run, that is what it seems to feel like.

I too am headed south to a much warmer clime this afternoon. I still have five days left on the home place in sunny SD. Nothing like xmas roosters!!! Going ot have a fun week.

Blessings to you all.

Tom


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well really looking forward to this Christmas. It will be one daughter's first and she won't have a clue but our first daughter is almost two and she is making things that much more festive! I hope that everyone traveling has a happy and safe holiday season. Think about those that are way far from home. If you indulge get a ride home and if you have some extra cash I could always use more windsocks, big foots, SMHs, FA blinds, new trailor.... you get the point! HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND SAFE TRAVELS


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Remeber to say a prayer ( or give a thought for the PC people out there) for the service men and women who will be deployed and not with their families for the holidays. Give a call or send a letter to those here that are with out family for one reason or another. This is the worst time of the year for those seperated from loved ones. Count your blessings and remember the true meaning of gift exchanges and for God's sake, please be careful out there!

I am going west to Dickinson for the holidays leaving 24th and back around the 27th. Nothing like a ring-neck for breakfast on Christmas day with the family!

Joy and peace to you and yours.

Dave


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Happy holidays to all, and DO PLEASE remember the reason for the season. Take care all.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Happy Holidays to all! Be safe in your travels and have a safe and happy New Year!


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Right next to hunting, fishing and camping, this is my favorite holiday...I love giving gifts and sharing time with the family, whether it is inlaws or outlaws. Happy Holidays to all...have a safe and merry Christmas.
:beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

............and to ALL, a good night.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Merry Christmas Ya'll, Ill be killing Honks and Quacks, and Any Mergansers that happen to fly within range.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all!

And to Austin, may you find a "sawbill in a pear tree!"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Qwack said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> And to Austin, may you find a "sawbill in a pear tree!"


hehe....

Have a safe holiday season everyone!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

No sawbills today, just 3 canadas with my christmas present to myself... SBE...again.. lol. Merry Christmas to everyone, hope you're having a great evening...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I spotted rudolph this afternoon 5by5.... HEHE back straps!!Im goin in for the kill tomorrow morn.
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.... Drink responsibly!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Happy Holiday to all..... Can't believe the season is almost over but then all good things must come to an end. So till next season!!!! Good luck to all!

Maverick


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, it has been a good year. I got the chance to meet several of you and think you are great individuals. Have a safe New Years eve and a wonderful 2004!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gentlemen, Happy New Year to all of you and your loved ones. It was my pleasure to meet some of you in person and to share views with the rest. I appreciate your wit and wisdom. It is encouraging to see so many with a dedication to the outdoors.


----------

